

Y Combinator in Forbes' top 10 incubators - ifearthenight
http://www.forbes.com/pictures/elld45fi/10-startup-incubators-that-are-changing-the-web/
Now with new improved easier to read link: http://notepad.cc/share/xgtb1nKPh4
======
fvryan
Y Combinator Mountain View, Calif.

Paul Graham, an influential coder with a PhD from Harvard, started Y
Combinator in 2005. Graham’s claim to fame: selling his software company
Viaweb to Yahoo! for $49 million in 1998. In the six years since its
inception, Y Combinator has helped launch over 300 technology companies.
Notable graduates include Dropbox, a file hosting company reportedly valued at
$4 billion, and Airbnb, a booking service for short-term stays at private
residences. With the help of veteran Silicon Valley investors Ron Conway and
Yuri Milner, every Y Combinator company now receives an investment of $150,000
in convertible debt upon entering the program.

TechStars National

Started by David Cohen, Brad Feld, David Brown, and Jared Polis in 2006,
TechStars operates intensive 12-week mentorship programs in five different
cities in the United States. Its founders attract an average of nearly $1
million in funding following acceptance into the program. The fund recently
released the Unified Seed Accelerator Application allowing prospective
entrepreneurs to submit one form to a network of 19 participating incubator
programs.

Excelerate Labs Chicago, Il.

Sam Yagan and Troy Henikoff know how to build companies. IAC acquired Yagan’s
OkCupid for $50 million in 2010 while Henikoff sold his SurePayroll for $115
million in 2011. Together they run Excelerate Labs, a 13-week summer program
for startups. Companies receive a $25,000 seed investment in return for 6% in
equity. New World Ventures, a local venture capital firm, offers each startup
an additional $50,000 in convertible debt. Sessions culminate in “Demo Day”
where companies pitch to a room of over 200 investors at the House of Blues
music venue in Chicago.

500 Startups Mountain View, Calif.

A longtime fixture of Silicon Valley, angel investor Dave McClure houses both
a seed fund and a startup accelerator under the 500 Startups brand. The
accelerator, begun in 2010, invests $50,000 in each accepted company.
Companies in the current program include Fitocracy, a website that turns
workout statistics into a social game, and Forrst, an online community for
software developers. One major perk: access to an international network of 160
expert mentors. (For more on McClure’s seed fund, check out Road Warrior.)

Capital Factory Austin, Tex.

Capital Factory likes the number 20. Startups accepted into the program
receive a $20,000 investment, another $20,000 worth of perks (think legal and
web-hosting services) and round-the-clock access to 20 mentors. In return,
Capital Factory gets a 5% equity stake in each company. Founder Joshua Baer
co-teaches “One Semester Startup”, an entrepreneurship course at the
University of Texas in Austin.

DreamIt Ventures Philadelphia, Penn.

Founded by Steven Welch, Michael Levinson, and David Bookspan in 2007, DreamIt
Ventures claims such notable alumni as SCVNGR, a location-based gaming company
with over 2 million users, and SeatGeek, a popular search engine for event
tickets. The incubator puts up $5,000 for each company, and another $5,000 for
each co-founder. It takes a 6% equity stake in return. DreamIt also works with
Comcast Ventures to run the Minority Entrepreneur Accelerator Program (MEAP),
which funds and mentors minority-owned startups.

Entrepreneurs Roundtable Accelerator New York City

ERA is the new kid on the tech block. Startups get a $25,000 investment and
spend three months at ERA headquarters in Times Square. Recent grad Public
Stuff, a software company that helps cities and buildings manage complaints,
counts the Burj Khalifa – the tallest building in the world – as one of its
clients. One unique perk: American Airlines gives each ERA company 10,000
travel points, good enough for five round-trip domestic flights.

I/O Ventures San Francisco, Calif.

Offers a co-working space, an accelerator program, and a coffee shop for
startups---all under one roof. Founders include veterans of MySpace and
BitTorrent. One graduate, damntheradio, which sets up Facebook fan pages, sold
to FanBridge, an online fan management service for musicians, for an
undisclosed sum in January 2011.

Tech Wilcatters Dallas, Tex.

Tech Wildcatters brings the incubator trend to a city better known for oil
wells than open-source software. Founder Jon Feld sold his Navigator Systems
to Hitachi Consulting in 2006 for an undisclosed amount. As part of the
TechStars network, Tech Wildcatters accepts the Unified Seed Accelerators
Application.

AngelPad San Francisco, Calif.

Founded by a team of former Google execs, AngelPad has launched a total of 37
startups in just under two years. In addition to a $20,000 equity investment,
AngelPad companies can get up to $100,000 in convertible debt from two
undisclosed venture capital firms. The Fall 2011 session received 2000
applications for 15 slots.

------
taykh
The incubators so you don't have to click through:

Y Combinator (Mountain View, Calif.)

TechStars (National)

Excelerate Labs (Chicago, Il.)

500 Startups (Mountain View, Calif.)

Capital Factory (Austin, Tex.)

DreamIt Ventures (Philadelphia, Penn.)

Entrepreneurs Roundtable Accelerator (New York City)

I/O Ventures (San Francisco, Calif.)

Tech Wilcatters (Dallas, Tex.)

AngelPad (San Francisco, Calif.)

------
BerislavLopac
It doesn't seem that's a list of top incubators. Possibly top _US_ incubators,
which is hardly the same thing; I'd dare say that Seedcamp, HackFwd and some
other European incubators are in many ways better than half of those listed.

~~~
ifearthenight
Agreed, but seeing as it is Forbes then not so surprising

------
beaker
A well deserved number one spot for YC. Warning that this is one of those
articles that makes you click 10 times to see the entire top 10 list - this
really turns me off so I left after the seeing the first entry.

~~~
ajhit406
Agreed.

Can someone submit this instead?

<http://notepad.cc/share/xgtb1nKPh4>

------
teja1990
The title should be Y Combinator tops the Forbes Incubator list :D

~~~
ifearthenight
I tried not to sensationalize too much :)

Actually, wasn't sure they had strictly been ranked within the top 10

